#ubuntu-bd 2011-12-10
<ashickur-noor> কেউ আছে নাকি?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-02
<abhra> নমস্কার
<codeur> নমস্কার abhra 
<abhra> এই প্রথমবার এখানে কেউ জবাব দিলো!!! :-)
<abhra> CODEUR
<codeur> hahaha
<codeur> আপনি এখানে আগে এসেছেন নাকি?
<abhra> আমি মধ্যে মধ্যে আসি। তবে নিয়মিত নয়
<codeur> ও আচ্ছা
<codeur> আপনি কী freenode এ নিয়মিত থাকেন?
<codeur> irc তে তো বাংলাভাষী পাওয়াই দুষ্কর
<abhra> বাঙলাভাষী নিশ্চয় আছে; তবে সবাই হয়তো ubuntu ব্যবহার করে না। 
<codeur> হুমমম
<abhra> আমি irc টা শিখছি এখনো
<codeur> বাহ তাই?
<abhra> বেশ ভালো জিনিস
<codeur> তবে খুব কম বাঙ্গালীই লিনাক্স ব্যাবহার করে
<codeur> irc অতি পুরনো একটা জিনিস
<abhra> হ্যা সেটা ঠিক
<codeur> আজকার irc তে কেউ তেমন আগ্রহী না
<codeur> আপনি কী freenode এ আর কোন চ্যানেল জানেন যেখানে বাঙ্গালীরা আছে?
<abhra> irc তো পুরনো অবশ্যই।কিন্তু খুব বেশি লোকে ব্যবহার করে না
<abhra> না আর তো কিছু জানি না
<codeur> হ্যাঁ তা করে না আজকাল
<codeur> abhra, welcome back
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ
<codeur> abhra, আপনি কী উবুন্টু ইউজার?
<abhra> হ্যা
<codeur> বাহ, বেশ
<abhra> আচ্ছা এটা কি করে করা যায়? clickable user name
<abhra> যেমন abhra টা clickable
<abhra>  abhra, আপনি কী উবুন্ট
<abhra> আগের post টায়
<codeur> হাহা
<codeur> এইটাতো এমনিতেই হওয়ার কথা
<abhra> আমি সত্যি কিন্ত জানি না। codeur
<codeur> তবে irc তে ক্লিক করার চেয়ে কমান্ড চালানো উত্তম
<codeur> আপনি নিকে ক্লিক করে কী করতে চান?
<abhra> কিছু না
<abhra> দেখতে ভালো লাগছিলো! এই আর কি!
<codeur> আসলে মূল irc তে ক্লিক করার কোন ব্যাপার নাই। সবই কমান্ড চালিয়ে করতে হয়।
<codeur> হাহাহা
<codeur> অনেক জিনিস irc client to client ভেরি করে
<abhra> আচ্ছা
<abhra> খোজ নিচ্ছি
<codeur> আমি এখন xchat এ আছি
<abhra> পড়া যখন যাচ্ছে, করাও নিশ্চয় যায়
<abhra> আমি ও তো xchat ই ব্যবহার করছি
<codeur> তাহলে তো একই রকম হওয়ার কথা
<abhra> কিন্তু হচ্ছে না। highly suspicious codeur @codeur দিলে কি কিছু হবে?
<abhra> নাহ! তাও হলো না!
<codeur> আসলে আপনি কী হওয়াতে চাচ্ছেন সেটাই বুঝতে পারছি না!!
<codeur> c লিকে tab এ চাপ দিন
<abhra> না হয়েছে
<codeur> হলেই ভালো
<abhra> বুঝতে অসুবিধে হচ্ছিলো
<abhra> :)
<codeur> তবে ব্যাপারটা ছেলেমানুষী :P 
<abhra> :D সে তো অবশ্যই
<codeur> হাহাহা
<abhra> ্ীশিট
<Ekushey> দাদা মনে হল ওপারের?
<codeur> হ্যাঁ
<Ekushey> হেঁ হেঁ হেঁ 
<codeur> এইরকম হুটহাট মাঝেমাঝে কেউ আসলে ভালই লাগে ;)
<Ekushey> হু হু 
<codeur> ওপারের বাঙ্গালীদের একটা ব্যাপার আমার ভালো লাগে
<codeur> বাংলা ভাষার প্রতি ওদের মমতা কিন্তু আমাদের চেয়ে আসলে বেশি
<codeur> চারপাশে নানাজাতের মানুষরা থাকে তো, তাই স্বজাতির কদর বুঝে
<Ekushey> হু ঠিক কথা
<codeur> স্বভাষীর
<Ekushey> আচ্ছা মাড়োয়ারী কারা বলতে পারেন?
<codeur> এক জরিপে দেখেছিলাম, কলকাতায় বাঙ্গালীদের সংখ্যা এক 40%
<codeur> মাদ্রাজের লোকদের বুঝায়
<codeur> শিওর না তবে
<codeur> এরা ভাল ব্যাবসায়ী হয়
<Ekushey> হু এদের কাজই ব্যাবসা
<Ekushey> বাংগালরে এক হাটে কিনে অন্য হাটে বেচে দিবে
<codeur> বাঙ্গালীরা ভাল ব্যাবসায়ী হয় না কারণ
<codeur> বাঙ্গালীরা বেঁচার সময় লাভ করতে চায়
<codeur> মানে জিততে চায়
<codeur> বাঙ্গালীরা বেচার সময় জিততে চায়
<codeur> আর মাড়োয়ারীরা মাল কেনার সময় জিতে
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> ভাল বলেছেন দাদা
<codeur> আমারে আপনে এখনো আপনে চালাইতেসেন :(
<codeur> আপন হইতে পারলাম না কারো! :(
<Ekushey> হাহাহা
<Ekushey> একটু আসছি দাদা
<Ekushey> আমার ইন্ডিয়ান বাংলা কুব মজা লাগে
<codeur> ঠিকাছে
<Ekushey> *খুব
<codeur> ঠিকাছে মশাই
<codeur> ;)
<Ekushey> কেমন যেন নাক দিয়ে কথা বলে
<Ekushey> বিআরবি
<codeur> সে কী বলছেন গো?
<codeur> আমি একটু বইরে গেলুম
<codeur> ;)
<Ekushey> ওকে ওকে 
#ubuntu-bd 2013-12-05
<codeur> hello abhra 
<codeur> কেমন আছেন?
<abhra> ভালো।আপনি কেমন আছেন?
<codeur> ভালোই
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-05
<pavlushka> zaki: Hey
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ping
<u-la-la> pong
<zaki> he he
<zaki> u-la-la: pong
<u-la-la> zaki: Sorry...
<zaki> pavlushka: hi
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-06
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Welcome oom Kilos !
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , my data volume used up.
<pavlushka> so had to buy again
<Kilos> eish
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> u use mobile data?
<pavlushka> zaki: for now, lets see if I can manage a fixed line.
<zaki> hmm. sometime i think of send you some bandwidth from me. :P 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> wow, trying a new browser "Min" , I liked it <3
<zaki> Min?
<pavlushka> yep, min
<zaki> sudo apt install min?
<pavlushka> zaki: first do "sudo apt search min"
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> hey zaki!
<pavlushka> zaki: had your dinner?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> yep. how about you?
<zaki> i was busy . drawing some diagram .
<pavlushka> good, no I still had not :(
<zaki> why?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-07
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ping
<u-la-la> pong
<pavlushka> u-la-la: pong
<u-la-la> nah, I wont answer that :p
<pavlushka> Helo Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka zaki 
<Kilos-> and you other lurkers
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-09
<pavlushka-> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<walrider> pavlushka-: bhaiiiiii 
<walrider> pavlushka-: kamon asen 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> helo uncle kilos 
<walrider> how u doing now a days ? 
<Kilos> im ok so far ty
<Kilos> bit weaker but ok
<walrider> im thinking about changing my working platform , u know , so wi was looking for some one to disscuss about it 
<Kilos> haha what platform
<Kilos> i use kde so im happy
<walrider> now im doing ccna (cisco network associate network course), i was thinking to learn some java or other what u think ? i need some suggession 
<Kilos> superfly says python
<Kilos> he is a python master
<Kilos> not many peeps go for java
<walrider> yea python is powerfull python can create AI
<walrider> i did some research on google papa google said most valuable is sql then java then java script 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> good luck
<walrider> and i hate sql 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im glad i cant learn those languages
<Kilos> would break my head more
<walrider> i dont wanna step on two boats at a time so i wanna select a plaform that i will work with 
<Kilos> superfly does everything in python
<Kilos> even fixes java errors
<Kilos> but then he knows many languages but prefers python
<walrider> as an intern i should select a platform what u say sir ?
<Kilos> ask the clever guys lad
<Kilos> we have all language guys in za and each says why he is best, but when they get stuck superfly fixes it for them
<Kilos> get the book byteofpython and just see how easy it is
<Kilos> and very powerful
<Kilos> where is pavlushka- s bot
<walrider> dont knwo 
<walrider> me looking for him too
<Kilos> https://python.swaroopch.com
<walrider> i have got py 3 book by matin in bangla language 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> good
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-10
<walrider> কেউ আসেন ? 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> Kilos, good morning uncl kilos 
<walrider> just wk up :D
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i been up 4 hours already
<walrider> oh 
<Kilos> 9.09 am here now
<Kilos> 9.10 am here
<walrider> !arch
<walrider> lubotu2, 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-11
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> Kilos: ping
<zaki> wb abhra
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> zaki pong
<zaki> ping pong
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> howa re u Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<zaki> I'm oky. 
<zaki> what are u doing? 
<Kilos> resting
<Kilos> just sitting here dozing off hehe
<zaki> and where are u now?
<Kilos> in za
<zaki> oh my, when you come back to za?
<Kilos> on the 29th
<zaki> oh. 
<Kilos> 2 weeks already
<zaki> hmm. 
<abhra> hello zaki 
<zaki> abhra: hi , how are u!
<abhra> doing fine
<abhra> how about you
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-05
<pavlushka> Kilos-: ping
<Kilos-> pavlushka pong
<pavlushka> Kilos-: So your routing issue resolved?
<Kilos-> no i gave up and slept instead
<pavlushka> Kilos-: lol, good choice
<Kilos-> need to do a clean install on my lappy first before i worry about that again
<Kilos-> somewhere i did something thats corrupted all my browsers , flash probs
<pavlushka> Kilos-: you should call wolfeye
<Kilos-> he is here
<Kilos-> why must i call him
<pavlushka> Kilos-: he might be able to check the issue more rigorously :)
<pavlushka> without reinstalling!
<Kilos-> he is too busy with work, and he knows less about linux than me
<pavlushka> Kilos-: have you tested the router ports?
<Kilos-> i did nothing more lad. moved my desktop to the window so it gets better signal
<pavlushka> tried to connect any third device?
<pavlushka> Kilos-: So the connection was working right before!
<pavlushka> but now, not
<Kilos-> router no, modem direct into lappy or desktop yes
<pavlushka> Kilos-: you should check the UTP cable then
<Kilos-> always had router issues
<pavlushka> Kilos-: your router odds are not in your favor, huh
<Kilos-> nope
<Kilos-> hate ther things
<pavlushka> Kilos-: some times I am more persistent than the problem
<Kilos-> i always used to carry on till i sorted it but now too tired to struggle
<pavlushka> I bought a dsl router without knowing that my setup is supposed to be ethernet,
<Kilos-> ill try it again after lappy sorted
<Kilos-> first need to get my home folder saved to another drive
<pavlushka> sure Kilos- , wish you go miles 
<Kilos-> ty lad. ill let you know what happens
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-03
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-05
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-06
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: whassup?
<zaki> pavlushka, doing nothing 
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> night
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-08
<LjL> Researcher-, just out of sheer curiosity, why is it that you get k-lined pretty much every time you join?
